# mains electric gone off Hymer S820



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just sat here and the mains went off, the switch in the wardrobe hasn't tripped, could it be one of the fuses in the Electroblock.

Its pitch blach on this cl, will have to wait until the morning, be nice to know any thoughts.

Could it be anything else, it happened about 30 seconds after i put the Truma Aquatherm on the electric setting.

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Sounds like you've tripped the breaker in the box that your plugged into. Pop out and flip the switch up if you can open the box. some are locked by either a key or a meter square key, always worth having one in the van.

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Andy, Caroline says she loves you.

As simple as that, cheers.

Paul.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Is the LED indicator light on the panel? If not probably tripped outside, turn down to 500 when reset.

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*current*

Too high a current draw?
When did you last use the electric on the truma (could be moisture in the heater causing it to go DTE)

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You could be right Trev, this is the first time used on electric apart from when we first looked at everything before we bought.

Dick i thought it was on the lowest setting, not trying again tonight on leccy, switched it to gas as its pitch black outside.

Thanks all.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Electric on?*

How did you go on Paul?

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Electric on?*



teemyob said:


> How did you go on Paul?
> 
> Trev


Did not try the Truma Aquatherm next morning Trev as we were on the move early and not had EHU since( been at camper uk fireworks weekend), had it on gas though a few times and it makes the van lovely and warm.

Will update when i try it on EHU next.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*earth*

Okay.

If the heater has ended up with moisture in it. Try disconnected the earth temporarily and run it for 20 mins or so to dry it out. Then re-connect and try again.

Don't touch or use the unit with the earth disconnected though!

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Trev, will do.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Update as promised.

Now on EHU the Truma Aquatherm is now fine, must have been the CL we were on.

Thanks for all suggestions.

Paul.


----------

